
How to Retire at 40 - applecore
https://www.bloomberg.com/features/2016-early-retirement/
======
JoshTriplett
> Financial planners typically recommend that you save enough to replace 80
> percent of your preretirement income, but Udo says his family lives
> comfortably on less.

Exactly. You don't need 80% of your _income_ , you need 100% of your
_expenses_. If you're saving 40% of your income, you need to save until your
investments can reliably generate 60% of your income. If you're saving 60% of
your income, you need to save until your investments can reliably generate 40%
of your income.

------
applecore
_> We asked three people who retired in their 30s and 40s to explain how
they’ve made it pay off._

Alright, let's see how they do it...

1\. "a blog where he chronicles his retirement experience"

2\. "writing a book about retirement"

3\. "blogging about financial independence"

It seems the trick to early retirement is blogging about early retirement.

